# Ausrichten an Kurven



## nikolas2 (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
verwende Corel 11 für Macintosh.
Suche Möglichkeit eine Kurve an einer Anderen auszurichten.
mit den Hinweisen aus der Corel Hilfe komme ich nicht zurecht...


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (16. Februar 2005)

Hast Du die Corel-Hilfe, bzw. das Handbuch überhaupt gelesen?

Unsere Netiquette hast Du mit Sicherheit nicht gelesen ... ich rede von Punkt 9   


Dunsti


----------



## nikolas2 (16. Februar 2005)

Schade, dass Du keine Hilfe anbieten kannst und Du besorgt bist, dass  ich das handbuch nicht gelesen hätte.

Arbeite seit 15 Jahren mit Corel (5, 8, 10, 11), für meine Fragestellung gibt es jedoch keine zufriedenstellende Antwort in den Büchern.

Bin erst seit kurzem in diesem Forum und habe den Beitrag in zwei Bereichen veröffentlicht, da ich noch nicht vertaut war, wie der Beitrag wo plaziert wird.

Du bist jedoch offensichtlich kein Corel-Anwender, was Deinen beitrag für mich nicht hilfreich macht.


----------

